# Scrap day



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How much did u get.. and which brand u have there are the most leaker??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems obvious the white ones leak most often.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

My boss took it so I don't know what he got as far as money goes.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

My guess is $520.00


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Scrap prices are down. He said only 350.00
Normally he said that load would be 550.00


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What that much. My places pay about 6-7 a water heater


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea he said he normally gets 12.00 a heater


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I caught a guy pouring lead into one for an extra buck or two. I reminded him what lead costs at the supply to which he replied, this is the old lead I broke out of those hubs over there. Geezus


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Yea he said he normally gets 12.00 a heater


 Holy S**t! I'm Lucky to time it right and get $3 a piece...I actually stopped wasting my time with them


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

$6 each. they dont weigh them because of water or sediment. my dealer said to stock pile everything till the prices recover. its been low for a year now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a scrap bin we toss water heaters, galvanized pipe, cast iron pipe, & boilers in, the scrap dealer picks it up when it is full and we call them...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No room here in the big city to store them, we just drop them off at the supply house.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

We try to save as many as possible but sometimes we leave them at the supply house if we aren't going to the shop.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Redwood said:


> We have a scrap bin we toss water heaters, galvanized pipe, cast iron pipe, & boilers in, the scrap dealer picks it up when it is full and we call them...


That's exactly what we do.


----------

